# Lets See Your Turkey's!



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Lets see some pics of the turkeys all you guys are getting and lets hear some storys behind em!


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

I guess I will start off here This is the turkey I shot last spring, It was the last day of the season and I had been out there for at least 7 hours each day the prevous 13 days. I was sitting on the edge of a creek bottom kinda of a muk creek and the group walked in on me there was about 3 toms and 8 hens I waited and waited for em to step into range and I picked the biggest one and shot em not thinking of the creek right behind him I blew em right into the water and getting him completely soaked with muk and water. After spending about an hour with my moms blow dryer I got his tail to look reasonbly good but a couple tail feathers fell out in the creek so it wasent the best looking but he ended up having a 10 3/4 beard and weighed in at 23lbs being the biggest turkey I have shot out of the 3 I have shot in my life. :woohoo1:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=36361&size=big&cat=500&ppuser=16796


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

LAPEER MAN TAKES STATE RECORD TURKEY
Pine Hill Newswire -- Lapeer, Michigan: A Lapeer man has shot the largest turkey ever taken in the state. This 167 pound "monster" turkey came crashing thru the man's back fence at about 6pm. Hearing the noise, when Garret DeMarco looked out his bathroom window, he saw the bird walking across his back yard with an unopened 25 pound bag of deer corn in it's beak. Finishing his business quickly, Mr. DeMarco grabbed his 12 gauge, wisely loading it with 3" magnum slug rounds and headed out the garage door. Coming around the side of the house, the turkey spotted him, dropped the bag of corn, and charged. It took 3 rounds to drop the big gobbler. The turkey is expected to feed his family of 4 for the next 5 months.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Here is the real thing...








[/IMG]


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

i should start off by stating that i had scouted and scouted and had located several nice toms between two wood lots that were across the road from each other and surrounded with farm land.i had permission for both sides of the road. one wood lot was 40 acres and the other is about 200. the tukeys were working a corner of a winter wheat field on one side and a corn stubble on the other. theyd come out of the small wood lot feed across the corn, cross the road to the wheat, and into the large wood lot. they roosted in both. opening day was really warm, the turkeys were henned up and went the other way. so in the afternoon my brother and i set up in a spot where the toms had been strutting in the wheat. we set up and i called about ever 30 minutes. finally after 2 hrs and swatting mosquitos a tom gobbled. man was he hot. he came running down the edge of the field, strutting and gobbling his head off. it only took him5 minutes and he was in the decoys. i gave my brother the ok, and he let em have it. that was all she wrote.

me(left) and nick opening day 2005 w/ a nice long beard








finally friday hit, and id be able to hunt again saturday morning. i drove by my spot late in the day to roost a tom. when i drove by there was a beauty of a tom with three hens in the corn stubble, and were just headed in the woods. knowing the woods, they were headed to the roost. so in the morning i get out the spot, set up the decoy in the stubble, cross the ditch....he gobbles, still on the roost. im still trying to get situated and i hear him fly down. almost immediately, he enters the field and and starts feeding. im freakin, i dont even have my face mask on yet. finally i get in on, pop in a diaphram call and yelp 3 times. he perked up, saw the deke and strutted all the way down the field without making a sound. he was coming, so i kept my mouth shut. it didnt take long and he came right into the decoys and i pummelled him with my 3 1/2" benelli. what a quick 25 minute hunt, mostly the walk form the truck.:lol: 

my 2005 tom, 10 1/2" beard








so that afternoon, i drive by the same location i killed my tom in, and there were 3 toms with 5 hens. man, i think they were growing out of the ground.:lol: jackpot:idea: , a great spot to take my mother in the morning. over night we got snow, and the toms werent very vocal the following morning. finally about 10 o'clock they started to respond. out of the woods comes 3 jakes and 1 nice tom. they came right into the decoys and calling....i dont know what happen, but my mom missed, right in the decoys!!!...20 yards!!! :lol: and i mean never touched a feather. she shot a couple more times to no avail. unfortunately, that was her only opportunity to hunt she ended up gobblerless. oh well, we still had an amazing hunt. and what an amazing spring turkey season i had. called in 3 nice long beards. its like i couldnt do anything wrong. one of the easiest, and most fun seasons ive ever had. cant wait till april, so we can do it again. we all got permits for the same area, and the toms are still there........hopefully dad can get a longbeard this year. he let allot of jakes go. never had a shot at a mature tom. that was the first time in my life, my dad didnt get a longbeard, i guess he was due.

happy huntin'


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice Turkeys guys that 167 pounder prolley wasent fun to clean!:tdo12:


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

This gobbler along with all his buddies saw the white crests and orange fletchings on my arrows. After a minute or two if staring at them they relaxed and went about their business. That was a mistake. When they were finally walking away I got to draw on them. You have to love the overlapping seasons.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's a Kent County bird.









Text book morning, got in early and gave some light tree talk after setting up down from him. He worked his way my way in about 15 minutes with some sweet talk. Once he got into my clearing he took exception to the jake decoy following the hen decoy and came in perfectly.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

my little guy from last spring.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is a link to another thread with the same thing on it, that I posted about a month or so back.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128859&highlight=coolest+turkey

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

See picture in my Avatar...

This is my first Turkey - hunted 3 seasons so far and this one came in season number 2. Was actually calling it in for my hunting buddy when it changed up on us and cut through the treeline we were sitting in without us knowing it. My buddy was laying prone, ready to shoot (now we read this as overcomitted to the direction of the bird). The tom had been quiet for a few minutes when I heard it spit drumming. I raised my gun and waited for him to walk in front of the bead atop my barrell. Boom. My buddy had no clue the shot was coming :yikes: ! 20# 9.5" beard and 1" spurs.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Garret said:


> Mr. DeMarco grabbed his 12 gauge, wisely loading it with 3" magnum slug rounds


Record book, thieving, attack turkey or not....nobody said anything about the slugs? Wow....


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

My fiance's 11" beard, 21.5 lbs. 1 1/2" spurs.:SHOCKED:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

My favorite bird was my second bird that I got last year. So here is the story of this bird.

The year I got this bird it was my third year hunting turkeys. I shot a Jake last year to break the ice. That was after I missed a bird that my buddy and me called loud mouth. But thats another story. Both my buddy and me didn't get much scouting in for this year but we knew the property well and know where the birds like to hang out the year before. So we started out are opening day walking into the woods blind. We sat at the road listen for them to start sounding of and that they did so we got to trail that was cut earlier that spring that would make a great place to kill a bird. We had about 6 different birds sounding off around us. But no taker they wouldn't come across the creek to us. So we did this game for two more days no birds but some close calls. Weds are boss came out with us to see if he good help us get one of these birds. The bird we picked stayed just out of sight of and then crossed the road towards where we sent up opening day. So we tried to get in front of it and kicked him up so that was one busted bird there. So call to see if there were another birds around. We heard some back in open hardwoods areas so we went to go get set up. Then we busted another tom this was a big bird. But he ran towards the birds that we heard so we went go set up. Well we got to close and the hens pulled them away form us. 

Ok next day my buddies sleep in so I was on my own. I set up one that bird that we first went after the day before. He came in perfectly right off the roost and going to my right at about 40 yards. He was spitting and drumming the whole way. But I shot over his head. O and by the way my buddy was getting the first bird of the year if I could help. Because he doesn't have one at this point. So went across the street to try the other birds I got right in the middle of about 12 Tom sound off. One came in but he saw me first so you know what happen there. Fast-forward last day of are hunt. 

So we went after the bird that I shoot over. I sent my buddy up to be right in the birds path that he took down the other day. Well guess what the bird went at me this. I was sitting there with my gun on the ground the whole time. My buddy never shot. So the bird got about 10 yards form me and to my right (right hand shot). I said to my self this bird is not getting lucky again so as soon has his head got behind a tree I put my gun up and started to turn to be able to put the bead right on him as he stepped out. Just I was getting where I needed to be he walked out, and saw me and started to run away. Well I pulled trigger and the bird rolled and then went up in the air about 4 ft and landed and started to flap around. The bird-tasted good a week later.

Bread: 10 1/6 inch
Spurs: 1 1/6 inch both
Weight: 23 lbs









The next pic is a impact shoot at about 20 or 25 yards with flite control


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

O'yeah here's mine from last year.10.5" beard 20 lbs. 1 1/8" spurs, and yes my fiance killed a bigger bird than me, last year.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

May 6th 2004, Allegan County: my first turkey season. In an effort to try to get a non-hunting friend turned-on to the sport, I brought him along. Set up just before first light. I hit the box a few times over a 20 minute period with no response. We knew there was a handful of them as we had located them on the roost the evening before. Frustrated, I handed the box call to my buddy, Mr. Incredible, and half-jokingly said "Here! You try!" On about his third strike of the box we here two gobbles about 150 yards in front of us. Sweet! Kept sweet talking them for about 5 minutes before we finally saw them; a small group of jakes lookin' for love. I took the largest of the couple in front of me at about 20 yards with the 870 WM. Not a big bird, but I couldn't have been more proud! 

Looked at my watch. It had been 40 minutes since we left the house. My buddy, not having spent alot of time in the woods before, said "Now that's what I'm talking about!!!" I had to explain to him, that it usually takes a little bit more time in the woods to be successful and not to think it will ALWAYS be a 30 min hunt!!! 

Mr. Incredible on the left, Me, PH, on the right, and Lake Michigan in the background:










Good luck this spring. I am waiting on pins and needles!!!:lol:


----------

